# Catzilla Benchmark Download BETA version



## natr0n (Dec 20, 2012)

http://www.allbenchmark.com/download

official updated link 

enjoy


----------



## Sinzia (Dec 20, 2012)

Nice find, downloading now.


----------



## natr0n (Dec 20, 2012)

Just ran it. This is the best benchmarking software I have ever used.


----------



## MetalRacer (Dec 20, 2012)




----------



## DOM (Dec 20, 2012)

I'll dl when I get home if I remember....


----------



## drdeathx (Dec 20, 2012)

A bad ass puddy tat.


1920 x 1080






1280 x 720


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 20, 2012)

Loading time figures into final score. Useless bench.









Still, nice visuals


----------



## Guitar (Dec 20, 2012)

Work laptop (Firepro M8900), 1920x1080.


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 20, 2012)

Cute! And agree with Cad... can anyone test this with the same OS/HW on a HDD vs SSD? I wonder what the weighting is?


----------



## DOM (Dec 20, 2012)

OS is on SSD but benchmark is on HD


----------



## natr0n (Dec 20, 2012)

It's the holidays guys , have an attitude of gratitude.


----------



## DOM (Dec 20, 2012)

is it showing 690 or 890Ti and 6950 or 8950  im blind


----------



## Jhelms (Dec 20, 2012)

Very cool, checking it out


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 20, 2012)

DOM said:


> is it showing 690 or 890Ti and 6950 or 8950  im blind
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121220/Capture2.jpg


690ti (new to me!), lol and 6950.

EDIT: Not sure this like AMD... a 670 scored 10k, but had half the loading time. Seems like it reads where the bench sits?


----------



## wolf (Dec 20, 2012)

WOW what a sick benchmark! does it remind anyone else of Dragonball Z?? haha

I scored 8877 with the rig in my sys specs @ 1920x1080 and the 670 clocked at 1056 base, 1702 memory


----------



## DOM (Dec 20, 2012)

wolf said:


> WOW what a sick benchmark! does it remind anyone else of Dragonball Z?? haha
> 
> I scored 8877 with the rig in my sys specs @ 1920x1080 and the 670 clocked at 1056 base, 1702 memory



not DBZ lol 

and cpu oc doesnt help much scored 8k @ 1050/1500 7970 stock 3.9GHz/4.5GHz


4.5






3.9


----------



## wolf (Dec 20, 2012)

DOM said:


> not DBZ lol
> 
> and cpu oc doesnt help much scored 8k @ 1050/1500 7970 stock 3.9GHz/4.5GHz



Haha I loved DBZ  and yeah my 2500k is stock and it doesn't seem to bring my score very far down


----------



## DOM (Dec 20, 2012)

wolf said:


> Haha I loved DBZ  and yeah my 2500k is stock and it doesn't seem to bring my score very far down



yeah i think i watch all of then and the GT ones 

but updated my post with 4.5/3.9

just notice the loading times got faster lol


----------



## Guitar (Dec 21, 2012)

On my home desktop, 1920x1080.


----------



## LightningJR (Dec 21, 2012)

Stock GTX670, 2500K @ 4.5Ghz


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 21, 2012)

LightningJR said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/121220/Untitled.png
> 
> Stock GTX670, 2500K @ 4.5Ghz



drive used?


CPU hardly matters, drive is more important.


----------



## LightningJR (Dec 21, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> drive used?
> 
> 
> CPU hardly matters, drive is more important.



lol 
in system specs on the left

Samsung F3 1TB


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 21, 2012)

LightningJR said:


> lol
> in system specs on the left
> 
> Samsung F3 1TB



Cool, thanks. I'm actually interested to see how it pans out with some results, if it proves to show some differences with drives, then I might start to include results in my reviews.


----------



## LightningJR (Dec 21, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Cool, thanks. I'm actually interested to see how it pans out with some results, if it proves to show some differences with drives, then I might start to include results in my reviews.



np, I tryed OpenGL using the default "Tiger" run and the score dropped about 1600 points.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 21, 2012)

heres my score with my current rig.


----------



## agent00skid (Dec 21, 2012)

Just so you all can feel better.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 21, 2012)

Storage plays a VERY minor roll in my testing

Adata S510 120gb SSD





Samsung F1 1TB HDD


----------



## Jhelms (Dec 21, 2012)

Pretty cool benchmark! Finally got a chance to run it... My Tiger score. 





 Wonders if I am the only AMD guy trying this benchmark lol


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 21, 2012)

So far i have the 2nd highest score!


----------



## HammerON (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## Recus (Dec 21, 2012)

Physx hating gone wrong. 

http://physxinfo.com/news/10276/catzilla-a-new-cross-api-benchmark/

Also, AMD supporting open standards they said. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














http://forums.guru3d.com/showpost.php?p=4484087&postcount=100


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 21, 2012)

natr0n said:


> http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/catzilla_benchmark_download.html
> 
> enjoy


Anyone keeping track of the scores in the first post?


----------



## BlackZero (Dec 21, 2012)

Recus said:


> Physx hating gone wrong.
> 
> http://physxinfo.com/news/10276/catzilla-a-new-cross-api-benchmark/
> 
> ...



What a load of crap. Being a fanboy must be painful.


----------



## Shurakai (Dec 21, 2012)

Guess I'll add my results to the soon to be pile:
306.97


----------



## ViperXTR (Dec 22, 2012)

i can;t even start to bench, crashes when i run the bench on any settings >.<


----------



## DOM (Dec 22, 2012)




----------



## tttony (Dec 22, 2012)

oh man.. the numbers of high scores here is too damn high!!

now my score:


----------



## Novulux (Dec 22, 2012)

Anyone know what component(s) affect the loading time? My OS drive is an HDD, but I ran the benchmark from my SSD as well as ramdrive and still got ~22,000 ms.


----------



## ViperXTR (Dec 22, 2012)

guess now i know why mine is crashing, im using beta 14 while you folks are using beta 12 D:


----------



## Novulux (Dec 22, 2012)

ViperXTR said:


> guess now i know why mine is crashing, im using beta 14 while you folks are using beta 12 D:



Mine is fine and I'm running beta 14? :O


----------



## ViperXTR (Dec 22, 2012)

D:
i found two users in guru3d having the same issue as mine and they both use beta14 :0


----------



## Millennium (Dec 22, 2012)

I freaking love this. It's like the old loading demo scene, and the music is awesome! Try it! 

You can download beta 14 at: http://www.allbenchmark.com/download

2500k @ 4.5, 6970 @ stock (ish), 8gb DDR, on HDDs:


----------



## MetalRacer (Dec 22, 2012)




----------



## animal007uk (Dec 22, 2012)

Beta 15 just uploaded to the official site, I know be3cause i have been trying to download beta 14 for the last 15 mins and it wasent working right and it was because they were uploading beta 15


----------



## MetalRacer (Dec 22, 2012)

Beta 15


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Dec 22, 2012)

this is the way benchmarks are supposed to be.  makes me want to install aquamark and 3dmark2001


----------



## chevy350 (Dec 22, 2012)

For some reason it's only using one of my 6950's and listing my my crappy mechanical storage drive as my main drive....submitted a ticket to them and once it gets figured out either their end or mine I will post results.


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 22, 2012)

chevy350 said:


> For some reason it's only using one of my 6950's and listing my my crappy mechanical storage drive as my main drive....submitted a ticket to them and once it gets figured out either their end or mine I will post results.



I don't run 69xx any more, but...

Under crossfire options in CCC, is there an option there to force CFX on stuff that doesn't have a profile?


Wouldn't work for me either, with dual 7950's, until that was changed. So, obvious driver issue.


new score for me, then, (dual 7950, 1075c/1500m, beta 15)


----------



## Recus (Dec 22, 2012)

BlackZero said:


> What a load of crap. Being a fanboy must be painful.


----------



## chevy350 (Dec 22, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> I don't run 69xx any more, but...
> 
> Under crossfire options in CCC, is there an option there to force CFX on stuff that doesn't have a profile?
> 
> ...



I've never really messed with the profiles but I think I managed to add it and will run it again. In the meantime support said they had the same cards and will be able to try an re-create my issue, unfortunately possibly not until after New Year but it's always nice to get replies and possible solutions from a real person. I'm currently using the 12.11 beta 11 drivers with racer-x to unlock the CCC limits and may try to just use the driver without racer-x to see if that may be the cause as well. Glad you got it to use both your cards and nice score as well 

Well after adding a profile my score dropped by over 800 points lol.....so back to the drawing boards lol


----------



## radusorin (Dec 22, 2012)

MetalRacer said:


> Beta 15
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121222/Capture618.jpg
> 
> ...



Why the variation ?


----------



## johnspack (Dec 22, 2012)

Arg...  my poor old 480!


----------



## MetalRacer (Dec 22, 2012)

radusorin said:


> Why the variation ?



Its three different benchmarks.


----------



## animal007uk (Dec 22, 2012)

radusorin said:


> Why the variation ?



Each pic shows a diffrent setting (Basicly resolution).

Kitty mode = 1024x576
Cat mode = 1280x720
Tiger mode = 1920x1080
Catzilla mode = 2560x1440.


----------



## Novulux (Dec 22, 2012)

animal007uk said:


> Each pic shows a diffrent setting (Basicly resolution).
> 
> Kitty mode = 1024x576
> Cat mode = 1280x720
> ...



Well in addition to post processing and AA changes, etc.


----------



## ViperXTR (Dec 23, 2012)

finally able to run, CPU physics test is low as expected lol.


----------



## radusorin (Dec 23, 2012)

MetalRacer said:


> Its three different benchmarks.





animal007uk said:


> Each pic shows a diffrent setting (Basicly resolution).
> 
> Kitty mode = 1024x576
> Cat mode = 1280x720
> ...



Dammit now i notice , thx all


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 23, 2012)

i got this score in Build 12 with Adaptive Vsync on and with all my applications i am running at the same time...





i think this is a a fine score only running 4ghz on my i5-2500k, 1600mhz on my memory and no OC on my GTX680 2gb ^^


----------



## radusorin (Dec 25, 2012)

Here's mine


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 25, 2012)

Who said X79 isn't faster for gaming? 








might hit that top 10...gotta tweak away!


----------



## MetalRacer (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 25, 2012)

Interesting, gona try this


----------



## psycotrip (Dec 28, 2012)

This is the highest I could get my GTX 660's in SLI to do.
Their overclocked to 1241Mhz max.
Memory Is At 6302Mhz Effective.
Power limiter upped from 110% to 150%.
Voltage is at 1.212 Volts.
The card is an ASUS GeForce GTX 660 OC, with ASUS GeForce GTX 660 TOP bios.
The TOP bios was modded using KGB, Kepler Golden Bios.
The card needed the core downclocked 40Mhz to be stable.
Same settings on both cards. 3770k @ 4.5Ghz & 16GB @ 2133Mhz, ASrock Extreme4 Z77



I'm glad I got my GTX 660's instead of a GTX 680.


----------



## acperience7 (Dec 29, 2012)

*5970(850/1200 @ 1.1v)+5870(850/1200)+Phenom 965 @ 3.7Ghz*

This bench likes AFR for any AMD/ATi X-fire guys. Almost makes me want to raise my GPU clocks. Fun bench!

AFR profile:





without AFR profile:


----------



## Melvis (Jan 14, 2013)

Can someone link me to where i can download this that isnt corrupt? ive tried the officail site and TPU and both are corrupted =/


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 14, 2013)

Melvis said:


> Can someone link me to where i can download this that isnt corrupt? ive tried the officail site and TPU and both are corrupted =/



what browser do u use? i have tried to get errors on several pcs with nvidia's driver doesn't matter if it's IE, FF or Chrome i still got errors so i needed to download the driver several times.

have u tired downloading the benchmark how many times?

i just updated to Beta 17, using Waterfox (Firefox 64bit project) and now problem with dl from the official site.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 14, 2013)

here is my newest run with Beta 17 Basic (Check system specs):


----------



## Melvis (Jan 14, 2013)

puma99dk| said:


> what browser do u use? i have tried to get errors on several pcs with nvidia's driver doesn't matter if it's IE, FF or Chrome i still got errors so i needed to download the driver several times.
> 
> have u tired downloading the benchmark how many times?
> 
> i just updated to Beta 17, using Waterfox (Firefox 64bit project) and now problem with dl from the official site.



I have Firefox installed latest version. I have downloaded it twice so far, once from the offical site and the other from TPU/Guru 3D?

it downloads fine, but when i try to install it comes up with an error that the file is corrupted


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jan 14, 2013)

2600k @4.5, 660 TI sli @1215/3703


----------



## Millennium (Jan 14, 2013)

johnspack said:


> Arg...  my poor old 480!
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121222/Cat1.png



Why is your 480 getting the same as my 6970? They're both top single GPU cards, yes, but 3 gen apart!


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 14, 2013)

Melvis said:


> I have Firefox installed latest version. I have downloaded it twice so far, once from the offical site and the other from TPU/Guru 3D?
> 
> it downloads fine, but when i try to install it comes up with an error that the file is corrupted



if the download went fine and u r 110% sure of that, u checked if ur firewall/antivirus is blocking the file?

i just made crc32 and md5 u can check with, made them with ExactFile 1.0.0.15 Beta:

ALLBenchmark Beta 17.exe
524645492 bytes

CRC32: 0139cdd6
MD5: 2d05b6813f083e903cc2c8ab49aca2a7


----------



## Melvis (Jan 15, 2013)

puma99dk| said:


> if the download went fine and u r 110% sure of that, u checked if ur firewall/antivirus is blocking the file?
> 
> i just made crc32 and md5 u can check with, made them with ExactFile 1.0.0.15 Beta:
> 
> ...



Its all good, after the third download the files where all ok, installed without a problem.

Time to get to benching


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 15, 2013)

Melvis said:


> Its all good, after the third download the files where all ok, installed without a problem.
> 
> Time to get to benching



good to hear, u could get the file down and working, but just check it's not normal but it happens, once i downloaded Nvidia's Driver 5times on one day and the sixth time it worked


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jan 15, 2013)

Unlocked my 660 TIs. Last run now that they've started the pay tier crap.


----------



## EiSFX (Jan 15, 2013)

Yep i stoped useing it after you have to pay especially for such a simple benchmarking tool


----------



## HammerON (Jan 16, 2013)

tiger:






catzilla:


----------



## radusorin (Jan 16, 2013)

puma99dk| said:


> here is my newest run with Beta 17 Basic (Check system specs):
> 
> http://puma99dk.tk/Catzilla.Benchmark.Beta.17.Tiger.No.GPU.OC.jpg



Can you tell me that is the background utility gadget that u use ? Or what is it ? thx


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 16, 2013)

radusorin said:


> Can you tell me that is the background utility gadget that u use ? Or what is it ? thx



i use Rainmeter. my weather gadget is made by fabry88: http://bbs.dzart.net/thread-83583-1-1.html

and than i modded StraightSkinV1.0 by DiffEQ alittle: http://customize.org/rainmeter/skins/70460

the GFX info is comming from MSI Afterburner, i modded to fit my style i wanted and u can dl it here: http://puma99dk.tk/MSIAfterburner.rar

in the plugin folder u find dll file for 32bit and 64bit, depending on ur OS u need to put one of them in ur Rainmeter Plugin folder before the MSI Afterburner script will work when u have MSI Aftermeter running in the background ^^


----------



## TotalChaos (Jan 17, 2013)

are the people running Tiger or higher using a paid for version? I can only run either kitty or cat!!


----------



## HammerON (Jan 17, 2013)

I am using the free version and was able to run tiger and catzilla...


----------



## TotalChaos (Jan 17, 2013)

which beta?


----------



## HammerON (Jan 17, 2013)

ALLBenchmark Beta12 (see post #76)


----------



## TotalChaos (Jan 17, 2013)

any linkage I have tried beta 16 and 17


----------



## HammerON (Jan 17, 2013)

I donwloaded it from the OP's post back in December...


----------



## TotalChaos (Jan 17, 2013)

k i will use the all mighty Google


----------



## TotalChaos (Jan 17, 2013)

well that sucks it says the version is no longer supported


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 17, 2013)

Yeah, Beta 18 only lets me run Kitty or Cat.

Edit:  http://www.allbenchmark.com/ordernow

According to that you have to now buy the $4 basic edition to enable the Tiger Profile, or buy the $15 Advanced edition to enable the Catzilla profile.

I think this would be a pretty cool test to include in the GPU reviews, but I don't know if W1z would want to pay $900 for it.


----------



## D007 (Jan 17, 2013)

Well, I'm addicted to benchmarking so yea.. I'm getting it. 
EDIT: wth did I just watch? lol.. I had to stifle a laugh..
Neat benchmark.
720 p preset isn't that pretty though.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 18, 2013)

HammerON said:


> I am using the free version and was able to run tiger and catzilla...


How about zipping it up and upload it? that's not illegal is it?


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 18, 2013)

fullinfusion said:


> How about zipping it up and upload it? that's not illegal is it?



if it's not ilegal u can get my upload here: http://d-h.st/jhr


----------



## Nordic (Jan 18, 2013)

I just ran cat, highest it would let me do, and got 13967 with beta 17.

I'll try that beta 12 you got their puma.


----------



## HammerON (Jan 18, 2013)

BETA18
Single HD 7970 tiger:




Three HD 7970's tiger:




Three HD 7970's catzilla:




Single HD 7970 catzilla:





If there is enough interest in this benchmark, I will start another thread to track scores


----------



## progste (Jan 18, 2013)

it looks like an interesting benchmark, i'll try it out and post the results


----------



## 20mmrain (Jan 18, 2013)

What am I missing here??? I feel that my score should be higher? Granted this is a stock run with only my CPU overclocked to 4.5 ghz but still?

Any suggestions?

My Specs: Are correct under my name..... and the benchmark was ran @ cat setting. But even when overclocking my GPU's I am only seeing  a score of about 14k to 15k
I will also add.... My score was up around 15K to 17K before I installed BETA 18 Maybe a re install of the benchmark?


----------



## progste (Jan 18, 2013)

here, I tryed the "cat" benchmark, it didn't let me select the higher ones

my hardware:
Intel Core i7 875k @4GHz (hyperthreading off)
8 GB ram 1600 MHz cl9
AMD Radeon HD 7970 stock clocks with 13.1 WHQL drivers
corsair force GT 128 GB






i have to say the music is very irritating


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 18, 2013)

fullinfusion said:


> How about zipping it up and upload it? that's not illegal is it?



Technically it is, the free version is not redistributable.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 18, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> Technically it is, the free version is not redistributable.



well AllBenchmark can ask me to remove it and i will, but as long as they don't i will keep it up on dev-host bcs it's Free Version and free is free to share or else i need re-schooling


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 19, 2013)

well i did a run with Beta 19 with my GTX 680 oc'ed to 1116/1602mhz it picks at 1201.9/1603.1mhz doing this benchmark so i went from 8942 in Beta 17 with no GFX oc to 9616 in Beta 19 with GFX oc ^^







oki i got a email from Maciek at AllBenchmark and he says it's fine i share Beta 12 on dev-host, and he said this "Sure, no problem, but mind that in former versions not everything works properly yet."

So i will leave the Dev-Host link open så everything can dl it, if they want to...

Link: http://d-h.st/jhr


----------



## GamerGuy (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm on an older version of the benchmark, didn't realize that CF has been fixed.....at least, I think it is with Cat13.2Beta which I'd used for my run. OC'ed my CPU to a new high, 4.75ghz, with the GPU's doing 1080/1450


----------



## natr0n (Jan 23, 2013)

Latest version BETA19 gives higher fps and works with openGL bench on Radeon cards.

I tested using 13.1 driver.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 27, 2013)

i just tested it with Windows 8 Pro WMC on my Intel X25-M 80GB SSD with my GTX 680 oc'ed to 1116/1602mhz and my default oc in Computer Specs and i scored this.






my score is only lowered by 36 points maybe it's my SSD i dunno, ran it with Vertical Sync set to "Use the 3D application setting" dunno if that's whats wrong but i guess it's the speed of the ssd bcs it's old ^^;


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 2, 2013)

my new store with my stock Ivy Bridge processor and it has gone up


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 4, 2013)

This Cazilla site, is it a freaking scam or what? 

I downloaded the latest version, and after running it to start up, it sends me to there site asking ME TO receive a free key to unlock a bunch of shit it wants me to give them permission to access my gmail account contacts and gay book. Thats if I log into those sites. What gives?

Fuck that! whats up guy's? this a scam, or legit?


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 6, 2013)

just tested with my new card, ino i went down in performance from GTX 680 to GTX 670 but double the memory and mild oc to the same speed as GTX 680 plus better cooler and custom pcb ^^;


----------



## beret (Oct 14, 2013)

*Catzilla on Steam*

Hey, Catzilla is on Steamlight Greenlight right now, i hope it will be on Steam platform to buy. If you like this software go to: http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=185288059 and vote!


----------



## newconroer (Oct 14, 2013)

*"Catzilla is a quick, yet comprehensive benchmarking program that uses algorithms found in the latest PC video games, so users can see how their PCs will handle the most demanding videogames..."*

Wanna take a guess at how I see whether a video game is demanding or not? 

*Are you sitting down for this. You should grab a hold of something...*

I play it...


----------

